# Heavy Duty mechanic in infantry?



## ShortCut (2 Nov 2008)

Hi, so I would like to join the Canadian Forces when I graduate. But I think I'm going to go to college for a heavy duty mechanics course and get my ticket for that. ITs only a 10 month course. But I was wondering if it would come as any use as infantry? Mind you Im still trying to find out as much as possible about becoming infantry, and I did read the FAQ at the top about it. But Im still trying to learn more about it. Ive still got a couple more year until I graduate from highschool (currently grade 10). I was also wondering since, I would like to make a life-long carrer out of this, and also was wondering if infantry soldiers make enough money to support a family if I ever decide to have one.

Thanks.

EDIT: I hope I put this in the right section


----------



## Run away gun (2 Nov 2008)

A heavy duty mechanic ticket would have very limited applications in the infantry. Definantely not something to hold off on applying to study for the sole benefit of joining the infantry.

And yes, many infantry soldiers support families on their pay.


----------



## When_in_doubt_rack_out (3 Nov 2008)

Your best bet would be going Vehicle Tech.  As long as the army sees fit to accept your education you'd get your Cpls after completion of BMQ.  You could get attatched to an infantry battalion but you'd obviously be doing vehicle tech stuff opposed to infantry stuff.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Nov 2008)

Your best bet, as said above, is to join as a Veh Tech. When you have completed your training, then ask for a posting to an infantry bn. You won't be doing much infantry work, BUT....when I was a Coy Tpt Sgt in 2VP those two Veh Techs were worth their weight in gold. Ask any coy Tpt Sgt and he'll tell you the same thing.


----------



## pbi (21 Dec 2008)

Join as a Veh Tech if you want to make best use of your civ training. I'm an infantryman, but I've had the great pleasure of working with veh tech soldiers, both when I was an infantry company commander (my mobile repair team) and as the commander of the service support company in a mech infantry battalion. In the latter case I had a maintenance platoon that included veh techs up to the rank of warrant officer. As a mech unit, we could not have functioned without our veh techs. When I had a rifle company, my MRT guys were well respected by the infantry soldiers, and were definitely part of the family. The bayonets could see every day how hard the techs worked and how dedicated they were. As for "not doing infantry work|, I wouldn't be so sure. Veh techs are soldiers, and they deploy forward with fighting troops. They often operate in armoured fighting vehicles, and the maintenance platoon can be given limited combat tasks. In places like Afghanistan, veh techs are in the sh*t just like anybody else who has to move around outside the wire. So, all to say that while you might not be an infantryman, you will definitely be a soldier.


Cheers

pbi.


----------



## chrisf (21 Dec 2008)

A knowledge of engines and mechanical equipment will always come in handy in the field, regardless of your trade.

One of our sig-ops is qualified civi side as a heavy mechanic, it comes in quite handy in the field, as he's more then happy to tinker with the trucks or the generators and get them working when it's somthing minor, and he can generally diagnose a problem before we hand it off to our mechanics, but his primary job is still as a signals operator.

If you're planning on entering the reg force, vehicle tech or a maintenance trade of some sort is where you'd use your trade, but if you're planning on entering the reserves, unless you NEED work experience in your trade, why do the same thing in the army you do all week long? Think of it as a change on the weekends.


----------



## NCRCrow (21 Dec 2008)

Navy Stoker?


----------



## kheath86 (21 Dec 2008)

Getting a Ticket is a lengthly process i have my Automotive ticket and it took 4 years.


----------

